
Road to React: The One with Hooks - rwieruch
https://www.roadtoreact.com/
======
rwieruch
Hi everyone!

Yesterday I released the new “The Road to React”-book. It’s a complete rewrite
of the previous book from 2017 which has been downloaded by more than 50.000
people over the last 3 years. It’s also thanks to you, the HN community, that
it got popular in 2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13170837)

In the complete rewrite, readers will learn how to create a modern React
application with Hooks with features like sorting, data fetching, client- and
server-side search, and pagination. In addition, there are chapters about
TypeScript integration, styling, performance optimizations, and testing. If
you are just about to learn React or want to get up to speed with the latest
concepts, this book is for you!

The book comes with three packages: 1) Book as PDF, MOBI, and EPUB 2) Online
Reading Mode 3) 80 Extra Modules about React related topics such as state
management, React with Webpack, and React Hooks.

Really looking forward to hearing your feedback!

